# semen analysis



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Hi peter
apols if you've already answered this one... (couldn't see it in recent posts)

We recently changed clinics and are about to self fund our next Tx cycle. 

Just had a letter from our consultant to tell us that DH's semen analysis was "not entirely normal" because there were a "high number of abnormal forms in the ejaculate and also a high round cell count". Could you please explain? 

This was a bit of a surprise as he's had umpteen tests. An early test he had showed that his semen was clumping however in subsequent tests this did not seem to be a problem. One of the subsequent tests also showed a slightly low /borderline count however, again subsequent tests proved to be fine. This recent test was a plain semen analysis whereas most of the tests that he had in our previous unit were what were termed "wash and swim up".

As our consultant comments, due to past Tx we know that fertilisation takes place in vitro when abnormal sperm have been excluded, so he proposes that we proceed with IVF Tx as planned. 

Thanks for your help
Wizz


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Wizz said:


> Hi peter
> apols if you've already answered this one... (couldn't see it in recent posts)
> 
> We recently changed clinics and are about to self fund our next Tx cycle.
> ...


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

Many thanks for your help
wizz


----------

